# Mörrum in Schweden



## naturbursch (8. August 2016)

Hallo liebe Anglerboad-Community,

ich fahre mit meiner Familie Ende August nach Mörrum in Schweden. Es soll kein reiner Angelurlaub werden, dennoch sollte es aber auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Ich habe jetzt schon einiges über die "Mörrum" als Fluss gelesen und mitbekommen, dass die "Angellizenzen" zum Teil sehr teuer sind. Wir wollen auf jeden Fall in der Mörrum Angeln aber jeden Tag eine Lizens wäre dann doch etwas teuer. 
Daher wollte ich fragen, ob jemand weiß ob Meeresangeln in Mörrum gut möglich ist und ob es erlaubt ist an der Mündung der Mörrum ins Meer zu Angeln. Auch für weitere Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Mörrum in Schweden*

Servus, "Naturbursch", willkommen im AB. Sei darauf hingewiesen, dass du zwar geografisch nicht ganz falsch liegst, aber es für SWE n separaten Forumsbereich gibt, da wäre deine Frage sicher besser aufgehoben. Frag mal nen Mod ob ers dir verschieben könnte, da bekommst ja wesentlich bessere Resonanz. Und vlt schaust dich mal um in dem Bereich oder versuchst mal die Boardsuche, da sollte bem Wort "Mörrum" ja auch Einiges hilfreiches für dich rausspringen.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Mörrum in Schweden*

Hallo naturbursch,

die Mörrum ist ein sehr bekannter und auch guter Lachsfluß und für einen solchen sind die Preise ausgesprochen günstig. Allerdings ist sie auch entsprechend stark frequentiert und das ist nicht jedermanns Sache.
Auf jeden Fall bekommt man für weniger Geld in ganz Skandinavien keine so guten Chancen auf  Großlachs wie in der Mörrum.
Probiers mal, vielleicht hast Du Glück.
Ist lange her, aber zu meiner Zeit war das Angeln im Mündungsbereich nicht gestattet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## naturbursch (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mörrum in Schweden*

Danke für die Antworten, habe es jetzt mal im richtigen Bereich gepostet. Bitte dieses Thema löschen. Danke


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mörrum in Schweden*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> *Auf jeden Fall bekommt man für weniger Geld in ganz Skandinavien keine so guten Chancen auf  Großlachs wie in der Mörrum.*


*Das sehe ich anders*#d, die Mörrum hat sicher einen guten Bestand aber das lassen sie sich aber auch kräftig bezahlen.
Und der "Lachs-Zirkus" rund um diesen Fluss ist für mich eher abschreckend.
Wenn ich die Fänge in einigen dänischen Flüsse dazu vergleiche und die Preise für die Lizenzen dazu in Relation setze, "stinkt" die Mörrum dagegen echt ab |rolleyes

Beispiel gefällig?
An der weit bekannten schwedischen Mörrum sind z.B. 2014 bei "Mörrums Kronolaxfiske" 1243 Fische statistisch erfasst worden
(http://www.sveaskog.se/de/morrum/al...=2014-12-31&Pools=&FishTypes=&FreeTextSearch=) davon 510 Lachse, der Rest sind MeFos, Regenbogner, Hybriden.
Die letzte Preisinfo, die ich habe, stammt von 2013 (http://www.cinclusc.com/spfguide/eng/water/morrumsa.htm), da kosteten die Tageslizenzen je nach Saisonzeit zwischen 1350 und 450 SEK (€ 145-48 ).
An der Skjern Au wurden im Vergleich dazu 2014 1084 Lachse (http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=statistics&species=salmon&year=2014 ) und 529 MeFos (http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=statistics&species=trout&year=2014) statistisch erfasst. 2014 war übrigens an der Skjern Au ein eher "durchwachsenes" Jahr.
Die Tageslizenzen ( http://www.korsholm.dk/dk/fiskekort-til-borris-fiskeriforening-2015.html  ) kosteten dort DKK 400 (€ 53, nur am Start der Saison 16. April bis  15. Mai) bzw. DKK 150 (€ 20 im Rest der Saison), selbst eine Jahreskarte  für die statistisch erfolgreichste Strecke der "Borris  Lystfiskerforening" bekam man für DKK 1200,- (€ 161). 
http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=statistics&species=trout&year=2015
Anhand dieser Zahlen kann sich wohl jeder ausrechnen, wo es  preissbewusster ist, mal seine Lachsköder zu versenken, Und grosse Fische gibt es in der Skjern Au auch genug, das *Durchschnittgewicht* der Lachse an der Skjern Au lag in den letzten Jahren immer zwischen 4,8 und 5,2 kilo, 2012 sogar bei 6,3 Kilo. 
Fische von 15-20 Kilo werden auch jedes Jahr gefangen, der grösste der letzten Jahr stammt von 2011 und wog 20,4 Kilo (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW9esRAXYQk )
Auch in der Skjern Au muss man für "seinen" Lachs natürlich arbeiten, die  Fische springen einem nicht freiwillig in den Kescher aber das  Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist im Vergleich zu bekannteren skandinavischen Flüssen echt fair:daumen:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Mörrum in Schweden*

Hallo Mefo-Schreck,

ich habe ja in meinem Beitrag anklingen lassen, daß dort schon viel los ist.
War mir auch zuviel und das ist über dreißig Jahre her. Aber naturbursch ist ja sowieso in der Gegend, da wollte ich ihn etwas über das Preisgefüge an Lachsflüssen aufklären.
Ich würde allerdings weder in Dänemark noch an der Mörrum auf Lachs fischen. In Dänemark, weil mir dort die Landschaft nicht gefällt und an der Mörrum eben wegen des Rummels, der gegenüber früher ja deutlich zugenommen hat und da war er mir schon zuviel.
Ob allerdings Dänemark zu Skandinavien gehört, nun da kann man geteilter Meinung sein; kulturell ja, geographisch nein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

